# Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

Angeln wird ja oft als Passion, bezeichnet, als Leidenschaft..

Für andere wiederum ist es schlicht ein Hobby, eine kleine Flucht aus dem Alltag..

Es ist ja heutzutage üblich, alles in Geld zu "messen"..

Dann mal folgender Versuch:
Wenn es eine Kontrolle gäbe, die sicherstellen würde, dass das auch durchgesetzt werden könnte, wie viel Geld müsste man euch bieten, damit ihr den Rest eures Lebens aufs Angeln verzichten würdet?

Ihr würdet die Kohle ausbezahlt bekommen und ab diesem Tag weder im In- noch Ausland jemals wieder angeln dürfen.

Na, mal ehrlich, wie viel müsste das sein?

(jajjajaja, ich weiss, wieder so ne typische Frage für nen Schwaben...)


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Oktober 2013)

Diesen Geld Betrag gibt es noch nicht und wird es auch nicht geben.

Selbst wenn das ganze Geld der Welt in meinem Hof liegen würde ....

... ach, kurz gesagt kein Geld der Welt würde mir soviel freude geben wie das Angeln.


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Diesen Geld Betrag gibt es noch nicht und wird es auch nicht geben.
> 
> Selbst wenn das ganze Geld der Welt in meinem Hof liegen würde ....
> 
> ... ach, kurz gesagt kein Geld der Welt würde mir soviel freude geben wie das Angeln.



Dito!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Nicht mal für die Million?
Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?


----------



## sMaXx (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

super deal, da musste nichtmehr arbeiten ! hast ne menge zeit und darfst nichtmehr angeln  nie und nimmer !!!


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

die Sprünge bis 100.000 sind ja nicht so groß. Von daher ab 1Mio. würde ich es mir zumindest durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ne Nacht drüber schlafen :q


----------



## Nobbi 78 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal für die Million?
> Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?



Nicht für 10 Millionen! Manche Dinge lassen sich nicht durch Geld ersetzen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> die Sprünge bis 100.000 sind ja nicht so groß. Von daher ab 1Mio. würde ich es mir zumindest durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ne Nacht drüber schlafen :q



wenigstens ehrlich ;-)


----------



## fireforget (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Hi

Also ich war dieses Jahr nicht oft draussen. Aber wenn ich  denn mal Zeit hab genieß ich es auch. Deshalb hab ich für gar nicht  gestimmt.

Obwohl, wenn Thomas mal mit ner Mille wirklich vor der Tür steht |bigeyes

Vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, die Million einsacken und mit 100000€ die Wächter bestechen  |kopfkrat


Grüßle

Tobias


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



> Vielleicht noch die Möglichkeit, die Million einsacken und mit 100000€ die Wächter bestechen


Nix is, extra geschrieben:
Wenn es eine Kontrolle gäbe, die sicherstellen würde, dass das auch durchgesetzt werden könnte,


----------



## Katteker (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Das kommt wohl ganz drauf an wie sehr das Geld drückt, bzw. was die Konsequenz wäre, wenn ich das Geld dringend brauche aber auf diesen Deal verzichte.

Angeln ist für mich nur eins von vielen Hobbys, in Zeiten ohne Geldnot könnte ich mir das für 100.000 wohl zumindest durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wäre die Kasse leer und Frau und Kind wollten durchgefüttert werden, dann würde die Grenze wohl sinken.


----------



## STORM_2012 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Für 100.000Euro  würde ich 1 Jahr nicht angeln gehen:q bei 10000000 Euro würde ich mit dem angeln aufhören und Jäger werden:q oder mit der Harpune losgehen wo erlaubt:q


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Niamois!

Bist deppat!? Bin i leicht a Hur? 

Ich bin absolut nicht unkäuflich, kommt immer drauf an, aber alles hat seine moralischen Grenzen und das Angeln veraten ist eine Todsünde.


----------



## maflomi01 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

so viele nullen kannst du da garnicht anhängen als das ich dieses Hobby aufgebe


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Für kein Geld der Welt würde ich aufs Angeln verzichten!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal für die Million?
> Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?



Wie jetzt "müssen"?|kopfkrat
Nur sterben muss man - alles andere *will *man!


----------



## Welpi (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Antwort von einem (oberbayrischen) Schwaben:

Eine Million ist nicht ausreichend, um sicher nie mehr arbeiten zu müssen... daher zu wenig.... :q


----------



## daci7 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Alles hat seinen Preis - eventuell nicht in Geld, aber es gibt bestimmt Dinge für die ich auch das Angeln aufgeben würde. 


... Aber bei schnödem Mammon müsste schon noch 'ne Null drangehängt werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



> aber es gibt bestimmt Dinge für die ich auch das Angeln aufgeben würde.



oooch nööö, jetzt nicht noch Frauen ins Spiel bringen - es geht nur um reale Werte wie Kohle ;-)))


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Mille einstecken



und "Schwarzangeln"


----------



## Franky (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

ne Million langt nicht, um nie wieder arbeiten zu müssen. davon an gebe ich dafür die angelei nicht auf!


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Naja, es geht ja nicht darum nicht mehr arbeiten zu gehen. Man soll "nur" mit dem angeln aufhören. :q


----------



## Case (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Das wäre, als würde ich ein Stück meiner Seele verkaufen.
Es gibt tatsächlich Dinge, die man nicht kaufen kann.

Case


----------



## Aurikus (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Angeln gibt mir einfach zu viel Lebenswertes, als dass ich es jemals aufgeben würde!! Für keinen Betrag der Welt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich denke wenn ihr alle ne Million auf den Tisch gelegt bekommt würde keiner ablehnen  Kann mir keiner erzählen. Viele wären sicher schon bei 100 000 nicht abgeneigt 

Stimme für 1 Million


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Bei einer Million, obwohl das schon recht knapp bemessen ist, müßte ich rechnen-Häuschen am Meer mit Boot in einem Revier, wo ich legal auf die Unterwasserjagd mit der Harpune umsteigen kann, mindestens ein Niederwildrevier nebenbei-und dann würde ich mich in meiner "Freizeit" nur noch der kulinarischen Veredelung der von mir erbeuteten Produkte widmen, vielleicht im Herbst noch 'nen Obstbrand aus dem eigenen Gärtchen ansetzen um sich im Winter die Nachbarin schönzusaufen.|wavey:


----------



## Walsumer80 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Kommt ja auch drauf an wie man lebt,wenn ich jetzt verschuldet wäre,würde ich mit Sicherheit sofort mit dem Angeln aufhören,wenn es meiner Familie dann besser ginge.


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Dann kommt der Lotto-König - Efekt und im handumdrehen ist die schöne Kohle verballert. Ein Haus, ein Auto und futsch ist eine Million. Dann kannst du mit dem Ofenrohr den Anglern zusehen. Nee, nee...!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal für die Million?
> Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?



Da hast du bei mir den falschen Ansatz, ich gehe nämlich während der Arbeit angeln.


----------



## Seele (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Was will ich mit der Million, wenn ich nicht mehr angel


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Katteker schrieb:


> Das kommt wohl ganz drauf an wie sehr das Geld drückt, bzw. was die Konsequenz wäre, wenn ich das Geld dringend brauche aber auf diesen Deal verzichte.
> 
> Angeln ist für mich nur eins von vielen Hobbys, in Zeiten ohne Geldnot könnte ich mir das für 100.000 wohl zumindest durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Wäre die Kasse leer und Frau und Kind wollten durchgefüttert werden, dann würde die Grenze wohl sinken.



 Hmmm... 

Da muss ich doch kurz nachdenken, von diesem Standpunkt aus hab ich das jetzt garnicht gesehen.
Denn Familie geht auf jedendall vor, bevor mein kleiner nix zu essen hat würde ich auch aufhören zu Angeln.

Aber da das bei mir nicht zu trifft und auch nie zutreffen wird. Bleib ich bei meinem Standpunkt.


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Die Kohle brauche ich nicht, habe mich früh genug abgesichert.
Wenn dann die Gesundheit nicht mitspielt, dann hilft auch keine Million.:c


----------



## pike-81 (16. Oktober 2013)

Moinsen!
Das Angeln aufgeben? -Freiwillig NIEMALS!
Bin gerade wieder mitten in einem Block aus 13 Schichten. Der nächste Angeltag ist das Licht am Ende des Tunnels. Ohne würde ein riesiger Teil meiner Persönlichkeit fehlen.
Freundschaft, Abenteuer, Natur. 
Petri


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

mit ner mille muss man immernoch arbeiten...


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



anfänger97 schrieb:


> mit ner mille muss man immernoch arbeiten...


 


Kommt aufs Alter an. :q


----------



## Andal (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

So kommen wir nicht weiter. Thomas, du gibst mir jetzt einfach das Geld und dann verspreche ich dir, dass ich mich im Gegenzug nur noch dem Angeln widmen werde!


----------



## wobbler68 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Hallo

Eine Mill würde mir reichen.
Ich liebe das Angeln.
Aber zu 80 %ist es mir wichtiger draußen zu sein.Fangen muss auch nicht sein,es gibt schlimmeres.
Sei es jetzt mit Angelkollegen zu schwatzen und denen beim angeln zuzusehen oder einfach das drum herum ums Wasser oder im Wasser.
 Geht mir auch jetzt so.Komme bei jemanden vorbei ,kurz anhalten,labern und schon bleibt das Angelkram im Fahrzeug.


Meine Hunde bekämen noch mehr Auslauf.Mir ginge es konditionell garantiert besser.:q
Oh ha, was soll ich dann noch mit der übrigen "gewonnenen "Zeit anfangen?
Also neue Hobbys finden.


Mfg
Alex


----------



## wusel345 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Für 1 Mio. wäre mit Angeln Schluss, wenn das die Bedingung wäre. Hab noch genug andere Hobbys, die ich dann intensiver ausüben würde.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal für die Million?
> Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?


 
Das wird bei 1 Mio. und einem 40jährigen Familienvater aber eng mit dem niemals mehr arbeiten müssen ... #h


----------



## macman (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Im Eintausch für die Gesundheit und des Wohls meiner Liebsten (vor allem meiner Tochter) würde ich das Angeln aufgeben. Aber kein Geld der Welt, kann mich vom Angeln abhalten. Da reicht auch ne Mille nicht...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Sollte ich das angeln irgendwann nur noch als stures,blindes
und zwanghaftes Mittel zum reinen Fischfang sehen....sofort.

Aber dieses Hobby war, ist und wird wohl auch zukünftig an Dinge und Erlebnisse verknüpft sein,die für mich *unbezahlbar* sind.

Dieses Hobby hat mich gelehrt sich in Geduld zu üben,abzuschalten,sich zu erholen,platt nach Hause zu kommen und trotzdem guter Laune zu sein,Dinge wahrzunehmen die im Trubel des Alltags oft unbemerkt bleiben,sich maßlos zu freuen oder auch zu ärgern,aus Fehlern zu lernen,eigene Wege zu gehen,zu kommunizieren und sich auszutauschen,nie den Blick über den Tellerrand zu vergessen,Wissen weiterzugeben und im Gegenzug auch entgegenzunehmen.

Das alles konnte ich nicht kaufen...ich konnte es dank der Angelei* leben* und *erleben*.Eine echte Lebensfreundschaft.

Und dafür sage ich meinem Hobby Danke für die letzten 31 Jahre.

Gute Freunde erkennt man in unsicherer Lage...und somit verkaufe ich die Angelei nicht


----------



## Rantanplan_420 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Was soll ich denn mit dem vielen Geld wenn ichs nicht in den Angelladen bringen kann?


----------



## hanzz (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das wird bei 1 Mio. und einem 40jährigen  Familienvater aber eng mit dem niemals mehr arbeiten müssen ... #h



Ich glaub, man kann das geschickt anstellen und schaffen. 
Aber das muss sehr gut durchdacht sein und ist ggf. mit einem Risiko verbunden. Kann aber funktionieren.

Jedoch würde ich das Angeln auch nicht aufgeben.


Es heisst ja, jeder sei käuflich und die nicht käuflichen kosten halt das Doppelte.

Aber auch für 2 Millionen würd ich nicht nachdenken.




macman schrieb:


> Im Eintausch für die Gesundheit und des Wohls  meiner Liebsten (vor allem meiner Tochter) würde ich das Angeln  aufgeben. Aber kein Geld der Welt, kann mich vom Angeln abhalten. Da  reicht auch ne Mille nicht...



Jep.
Würde mir einer garantieren, dass mein Liebelein :l wieder gesund wird, würde ich fast alles tun.

Ausser jemandem Leid zufügen.


----------



## west1 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Also ich nehme die Million häng die Arbeit an den Nagel, höre auf zu angeln und hab dann endlich mehr Zeit um Köder zubauen und natürlich zu testen!  



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (jajjajaja, ich weiss, wieder so ne typische Frage für nen Schwaben...)


Was würde denn de Schwob mache?


----------



## j.Breithardt (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



west1 schrieb:


> Also ich nehme die Million häng die Arbeit an den Nagel, höre auf zu angeln und hab dann endlich mehr Zeit um Köder zubauen und natürlich zu testen!
> 
> 
> *Was würde denn de Schwob mache?*





Schaffe, und später am Gelumbs rumbasteln. :m


----------



## Vanner (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Die Million wäre verlockend, würde viel Freizeit bringen. Aber was ist viel Freizeit ohne Angeln? Nee dann lieber so wie es jetzt ist, hab also für "gar nicht" gestimmt.


----------



## KleinerWaller (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

*Kein Geld der Welt wird mich vom Angeln abhalten*.
1. Wenn ich dann mehr Freizeit habe, was soll ich dann machen, wenn ich nicht mehr angeln darf?
2. Dann bringt mir die Millionen auch nichts. Klar kann ich dann eine geile Angelausrüstung kaufen.. aber nicht benutzen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Rantanplan_420 schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn mit dem vielen Geld wenn ichs nicht in den Angelladen bringen kann?



Ooch...verschenken darfst du es ja.
Wir werden das schon sinnvoll investieren|supergri


----------



## vermesser (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Tja, die Million reicht nicht. Dann muss man immernoch arbeiten. Bis zur Rente reicht das in meinem Alter wohl kaum und bei den derzeitigen Zinsen kann ich auch davon allein nicht leben.
Häng ne Null dran. Dann sehen wir weiter.
Dann werd ich eben stattdessen Jäger oder so...


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Für kein Geld der Welt würde ich auf das Angeln verzichten! Dann bleibe ich lieber arm! Sollte ich mal keine Kohle für was zu beißen haben, kann ich mir wenigstens was fangen...

Angler verhungern nie....:m


----------



## kati48268 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ganz ehrlich: 
ich befürchte, bei einer Million würde ich zugreifen. |bigeyes

Es nach dem gr. Verteilen an die Früchte der Lenden, dem temporären Investment des Restes in Partys & Pornoschlampen aber auch schnell bereuen. 






Einziger Trost (wenn auch der letzte Schampus versoffen ist):
könnte als Angel-Autor ja durchaus weitermachen. 
Dazu muss man weder angeln können, noch überhaupt angeln.


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Sehr schwere Frage!
Ich HOFFE ich würde nicht schwach werden bei 1 Millionen €, da ich es sicher bereuen würde. Das nächtliche Ansitzen auf Zander, um einfach mal richtige Entspannung zu haben ist so ziemlich das SCHÖNSTE für mich 
*Und dieser Adrenalinspiegel beim Biss, wenn die Schnur von der Rolle wandert.............die Kopfschläge...................Zacharias Augen im Kopflampenlicht...............*
NEIN, ich würde nicht schwach werden!!!!!!


----------



## mathei (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> die Sprünge bis 100.000 sind ja nicht so groß. Von daher ab 1Mio. würde ich es mir zumindest durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ne Nacht drüber schlafen :q


dito. ne mio ist ne Hausnummer. 100.000 eher nicht, wenn ich noch ca.30 jahre angeln möchte.


----------



## Tyrunic (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Eine Millionen wär doch toll, da könnt man sich doch so viele schöne Angelsach..oh. warte.


----------



## thanatos (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

jetzt wo ich alt bin bedeutet mir Geld fast gar nichts mehr,da ich alles habe was ich brauche.Als junger Mensch hätte ich schon
ne siebenstellige Summe  genommen:vik:-hätte sie verbraten
und wieder mit dem Angeln angefangen.:q


----------



## inselkandidat (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Das ist ein unlösbares Paradoxon für mich! 
viel Geld + viel Zeit = nicht Angeln? unheimlich diese Gleichung, da sind eher Zeitreisen möglich!:q


----------



## Knispel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ist mir "Latte" - für 1.000.000 würde ich eben denn nur noch Geocachen und Fotografieren, da hätte ich kein Problem mit, da ich denn ja auch locker mir die EOS D5 Mark III leisten könnte.


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Geht's zum Fischen, der Thomas zahlt eh nicht.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

mal ehrlich, Thomas...
das ist die dämlichste Umfrage, die seit meinem ersten Lesen hier im Board eingestellt wurde.
Ich könnte mich nicht einmal an der Abstimmung beteiligen, da ich genügend Geld habe und das Angeln nicht zu meinen Hobbys zählt.
Schwefi


----------



## Lommel (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Momentan für kein Geld der Welt aaaber,

wenn ich dann am Wochenende im Böötchen sitze, gerade einen guten Biss versaubeutelt habe und wie von Geisterhand plötzlich ein ordentlicher Wolkenbruch sich über mich ergiesst und zu allen Unglück mein Angelkollege wieder mit den dämlichen Spruch "Hach, isset nicht schön so in der Natur" kommt....dann würde ich die Kohle nehmen.


----------



## grubenreiner (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich muß ehrlich zugeben, für ne Million würd ichs machen.
Allerdings wären dann recht schnell die Ruten gegen ein paar Büchsen und Flinten getauscht und statt der Jahreskarte n eigenes Revier gepachtet....
Mit Jägerei als ausbaufähige Ersatzdroge würde ich mit mir verhandeln lassen.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Für alle die dann Jagd ausüben wollen.Die ersten 3 J.ist nix mit Revier pachten,da könnt ihr dann erstmal 3 J.eure Kohle zählen oder irgendwo mit Begehungsschein mitgehen falls ihr einen bekommt oder jemand findet der euch einen ausstellt,also nix von wegen reichlich Beute machen.


#h


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Nix is von wegen Bamby-Shooting. Nach dem Deal gibts maximal ein Weidenkörbchen und ein stumpfes Schwammerlmesser.


----------



## Leon Mager (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ist doch alles rein retorisch. Angeln macht nun mal spaß.Warum zum angeln ist für jeden unterschiedlich. Nur ist die Frage macht es wirklich noch Spaß. An jeder Ecke taucht ein selbst ernannter UW auf und hat was zu meckern. Unsere Vereine lassen uns im Regen ohne für uns zu kämpfen. Zu jedem von sogenannten Fachleuten erlassenes Verbot wird von unseren Vorständen genickt. Ja nicht auffallen. Ich habe genug von diesen Fachleuten gelesen.Die zeugt von wenig Fischwissen. Wir Angler (sofern gewissenhaft) entnehmen doch nur was wir selbst verzehren wollen. Wenn ich da an Berufsfischer denke kommt mir das Grausen. In den Medien sieht man oft genug wie es dort abläuft .Ins Boot gekippt und zu tode gezappelt. Der Rest über Bord. Da sagt keiner was. Sogar die so rechthaberichen UW halten das Maul.


----------



## Margarelon (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich gebe es zu, ich bin käuflich. Gebt mir die Mio. 
Hier steht gerade ein Gasthof/Weinstube zum Verkauf. 200k, dann renovieren. Gleichzeitig ein bisschen Wald kaufen/pachten und einen Bogen-Parcours gebaut. 
Somit könnte ich mich dann meinen anderen Hobbys widmen: Bogenschiessen, kochen und dumm Zeuch quatschen!


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Wie sehr ich das Angeln mag, lässt sich jedenfalls nicht in Geldwert definieren. 
Um zu verdeutlichen wie ich dies meine; ich habe meine letzte Freundin verlassen, weil ich ihre Dauernörgelei und Eifersucht auf mein Hobby satt hatte!
Die konnte es gar nicht verstehen, warum ich oft Tagelang an meinem Baggersee abhing.
Es wurden mir sogar Afairen unterstellt!
Ich habe ihr zwar geraten sich doch auch ein Hobby zu suchen, aber das hat sie nicht auf die Reihe gekriegt.
Von mir wurde beständig ein (gemeinsames) Unterhaltungsprogramm gefordert!
Heute ist das Verhältnis entspannt und ich nehme z.B. ihren Hund häufig mit zum Angeln, dem gefällt dies nämlich auch, sowie ich mich ab und zu mal zum Frühstücken bei ihr einlade.

Jürgen


----------



## gelbeblume (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Nein Ich möchte das angeln nicht mehr aufgeben. Das kann man nicht in geldwerten aufrechen, was es fuer einen an Lebensqualität gibt


----------



## Onkelfester (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Pffft.
Die Meisten von euch würden das Angeln für wesentlich weniger aufgeben.
Das ganze Gequatsche von wegen "für kein Geld der Welt" erlaubt ihr euch doch alle nur deshalb, weil ihr wisst wie unrealistisch es ist, dass jemand kommt und euch die Kohle auf den Tisch packt.
Für 100 Riesen würde ich nicht nur das Angeln aufgeben, sondern auch noch den Sex als Bonus.
Bei ner Millionen könntet ihr meine Frau dazu bekommen. #h


----------



## Micha-BS (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Mit der Mio. würde ich in die Südsee gehen und mir eine HarpuneBrille und Flossen besorgen......... und das Leben geniessen.........


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



> Für 100 Riesen würde ich nicht nur das Angeln aufgeben, sondern auch noch den Sex als Bonus.
> Bei ner Millionen könntet ihr meine Frau dazu bekommen.



Ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es den ein oder anderen gibt, der das mit der Reihenfolge der Entbehrungen etwas anders gewichten würde :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ehefrauen kriegste preiswerter los, ohne Sex wird schon schwieriger...

Aber hier gehts ja ums Angeln...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Pffft.
> Die Meisten von euch würden das Angeln für wesentlich weniger aufgeben.
> Das ganze Gequatsche von wegen "für kein Geld der Welt" erlaubt ihr euch doch alle nur deshalb.....



Keinesfalls!
Danach zwar geld aber auf ewig unzufrieden? Nö danke.
Dann lieber arm und zurfrieden!



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Bei ner Millionen könntet ihr meine Frau dazu bekommen. #h



Wenn du die so billig abgibst ist da sicher ein Haken?
Was stimmt denn nicht?
Lackschäden, Kilometerstand, Schläuche platt, zu viele Vorbesitzer oder wat is?|supergri


----------



## vermesser (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Sein wir ehrlich...bei ner Mille, wenn ich so überleg und drüber geschlafen hab...dann hör ich auf zu angeln, pachte mir nen See und werd Fischer.

So und nu??? Oder steht diesbezüglich was im Kleingedruckten...


----------



## inselkandidat (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Bei ner Millionen könntet ihr meine Frau dazu bekommen. #h


 
Hoffentlich liest die hier nicht heimlich mit...:q Das gibt Äääärger::|krach:


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich würde die Millionen nehmen und anstatt zu angeln lieber verreisen.


----------



## vermesser (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest die hier nicht heimlich mit...:q Das gibt Äääärger::|krach:



Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Die lässt sich scheiden und schon darf er nicht mehr angeln und hat nur noch ne halbe Million  !


----------



## Andal (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Na da hab ich doch lieber gleich nix, eine längst verjagte Alte und kann entspannt angeln gehen!


----------



## hanzz (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Die lässt sich scheiden und schon darf er nicht mehr angeln und hat nur noch ne halbe Million  !




...und keinen Sex mehr |bigeyes


----------



## Brot (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal für die Million?
> Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?



Hi,
Was will ich mit ner Mille? Viiiiiiel zu wenig, bei 10 Millionen wär es mal ne Überlegung Wert.


----------



## Nestola (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ohne Angeln würde ein Teil von mir sterben. Ich wäre nicht mehr der Mensch der ich mit bin. Menschen mit Hobbys sind immer Glücklicher als die ohne. Diese Lebensqualität würde ich mir nicht nehmen lassen.

Und wie sagt man in China: Gib einem Hungernden einen Fisch, und er wird einmal satt, lehre ihn Fischen, und er wird nie wieder hungern.


----------



## Sir Pommes (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht mal für die Million?
> Nie mehr arbeiten müssen?



wo liegt denn bei dir die Grenze ?


----------



## Alster (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Wieviel Geld müsste dir jemand zahlen, damit aufhörst zu atmen ? 

Währe für mich die selbe Frage


----------



## Patrick S. (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Moin, 

auch ich habe für GAR NICHT gestimmt. Das Leben steckt voller Probleme, Arbeit und meistens wenig Zeit...ich fiebere den Tag entgegen, wenn es mal wieder ans Wasser geht ( ist halt manchmal mit Familie relativ schwer ) und dann das ganze für ein paar Euronen aufgeben?

Aber auf keinen Fall...

Geld alleine macht nicht glücklich...

Ich bin zufrieden so wie es ist...

"Ohne Angeln...ohne mich! "


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Irgendwann wird die Menschheit merken das man Geld nicht fressen kann!



Wir sind da gar nicht mehr soweit weg von.


#h


----------



## kati48268 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Kleine Abwandlung


gründler schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird die deutsche Menschheit merken das man auch ohne Angeln leben muss.
> 
> 
> Wir sind da gar nicht mehr soweit weg von.
> ...


|rolleyes


----------



## phirania (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Der Trend liegt aber schon sehr weit bei der Million....
Anscheinend verabschieden sich da einige vom Angeln....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



phirania schrieb:


> Der Trend liegt aber schon sehr weit bei der Million....
> Anscheinend verabschieden sich da einige vom Angeln....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes



Wäre man jetzt ein böser Mensch, könnte man sagen, das sind nie echte Angler gewesen.


----------



## wusel345 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich würde mich auch vom Angeln verabschieden. Mit einer Millionen würde ich meine Fotoausrüstung erneuern und wieder mehr unterwegs sein, um unsere Welt und was da so kreucht und fleucht im Bild festzuhalten. Leider sind mir da z. Zt. Grenzen gesetzt. Ferner würde ich mich intensiver meiner geliebten irischen Musik widmen und vielleicht mal das Land besuchen, in dem so viel und so geil gesungen wird. Eventuell mal in einem Pub an einer spontanen Session teilnehmen. 

Das sind meine Träume und Wünsche.

Angel ist ein sehr tolles Hobby und es macht mir sehr viel Spaß. Aber Angeln ist nicht alles im Leben.


----------



## vermesser (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir auch so gedacht. Die lässt sich scheiden und schon darf er nicht mehr angeln und hat nur noch ne halbe Million  !





hanzz schrieb:


> ...und keinen Sex mehr |bigeyes



DAS ist wirklich übel. Kohle weg, Hobby weg, kein Sex |kopfkrat ....hmm, was macht er dann?


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



vermesser schrieb:


> DAS ist wirklich übel. Kohle weg, Hobby weg, kein Sex |kopfkrat ....hmm, was macht er dann?



Die allerletzten Kröten vor dem Finanzamt retten und in der Schweiz in eine Tafel Zartbitterschokolade investieren!?


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Für mich ist das Angeln wie eine Droge. Verdammt schade das man sich das Angeln nicht spritzen kann, um den Auswirkungen des entzuges im Winter entgegen zu Wirken. Wenn die ersten Schneeglöckchen den Kopf aus der Erde schieben , stehe ich Gestiefelt und Gespornt bereit.:m


----------



## Aurikus (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich gehe selbst im tiefsten Winter ans Wasser! So schön ruhig ist's sonst nie im Jahr!


----------



## inselkandidat (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Rischtich, die Saison hat 365 Tage! Wetter egal..


----------



## olaf70 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich hab heute morgen mit meiner Bank telefoniert. Für exakt 158.378,54 Euro Mindestgebot würde ich das Angeln aufgeben. 

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote.


----------



## raptorx (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Hallo zusammen,
Ein Grund für meine Leidenschaft, das Angel, liegt unter anderem daran, dass es eben losgelöst von allem ist. 

und genau dieses sollte ich für Geld aufgeben? Niemals! 

Beim Angeln geht es um Freiheit, um den Einklang mit det Natur, ums loslassen, den Stress und den Alltag vergessen. Genau dieses Gefühl finden manche Menschen in anderen Dingen z.B extrem Sport oder ähnliches und diese menschen wurden dieses auch für kein Geld der Welt aufhören.

Ich denke jeder Mensch hat eine Leidenschaft (ich hoffe es) die er für kein Geld der Welt aufhören wurde, denn dieses macht die Person aus. Dieses ist der Ausgleich den jeder braucht.

Geld ist wichtig aber neu weitem nicht alles!

Gruß David


----------



## Aurikus (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich finde es kurios, dass tatsächlich 7 Leute für 1000€ das Angeln aufgeben würden! Da müsste ich mein Angelkram nur verkaufen und hätte mehr Kohle in der Tasche!! ;-)


----------



## fordfan1 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*

Ich sitze grade im Pirin-Gebirge,gehe nachher Pilze sammeln und dann noch für vier Wochen bald jeden Tag angeln.Diese Erfahrung und schönen Momente kann mir kein Geld der Welt ersetzen,auch wenn ich es noch so gut gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Seifert (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



vermesser schrieb:


> DAS ist wirklich übel. Kohle weg, Hobby weg, kein Sex |kopfkrat ....hmm, was macht er dann?



Ich befürchte,der spielt dann U-Boot: auf die Seite legen und langsam volllaufen lassen....#6


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Wie sehr liebt ihr das Angeln??*



Andal schrieb:


> Wäre man jetzt ein böser Mensch, könnte man sagen, das sind nie echte Angler gewesen.



Das habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber wollte es als NICHT böser Mensch natürlich für mich behalten.....:vik:


----------

